# University Help!



## annalynne

Hello everyone,

I desperately want to study abroad and Germany is one place that really interests me. I've looked at a few schools and was wondering if anyone could give me an unbiased opinion on them (in terms of national reputation, difficulty, local city life, etc.). The schools I am considering are:


European Business School (Oestrich-Winkel)
University of Mannheim
Munich Business School
Reutlingen University
Bremen University of Applied Sciences
Berlin School of Economics and Law

Any feedback is appreciated - thanks!


----------



## Hessi

annalynne said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I desperately want to study abroad and Germany is one place that really interests me. I've looked at a few schools and was wondering if anyone could give me an unbiased opinion on them (in terms of national reputation, difficulty, local city life, etc.). The schools I am considering are:
> 
> 
> European Business School (Oestrich-Winkel)
> University of Mannheim
> Munich Business School
> Reutlingen University
> Bremen University of Applied Sciences
> Berlin School of Economics and Law
> 
> Any feedback is appreciated - thanks!


Hi there, 

I won't be of much help, but Munich is the most expensive city in terms of cost of living! being close to the mountains and the Mediterranean sea has its price. it is a beautiful city, but as I said, maybe keep it in mind if you are going to be on a tight budget.


----------



## annalynne

Hessi said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I won't be of much help, but Munich is the most expensive city in terms of cost of living! being close to the mountains and the Mediterranean sea has its price. it is a beautiful city, but as I said, maybe keep it in mind if you are going to be on a tight budget.


Thanks Hessi


----------



## kiviuq

annalynne said:


> Thanks Hessi



You might find some usefull infos here on www dot find-mba dot com/board/10176

As Hessi already mentioned Munich is quite expensive to live in but the nature surrounding the city is simply breathtaking (skiing is a must). If you want to stay in the south of the country another alternative would be then Heidelberg. Otherwise Berlin is an exceptional place to live and study. It´s absolutely affordable and has lots to offer, not only its sad history of course but uncounted opportunities to spend some good time with friends, art, culture, dancing you name it. Hamburg is somewhat between Munich and Berlin, in most parts it's very rich (a bunch of millionaires live there) but with some alternative niches like the Schanzenviertel or the Repeerbahn but renting might still be expensive even in the alternative districts. Hamburg's beautiful Alster river is one of the cities main attractions in the summer. 

I cant help you specifically with what school to choose but I guess since the level of german education is in general quite high your choice may boil down to what flavour of MBA studies each school adheres to.


----------



## Alchemist

Hi...How about BONN - University. Is that Costly as well. Just wanted to find out information on the studying in Germany and scholarships and other info.

Best Regards,
Alchemist


----------



## Michele_B

Hey,

The business school in Munich has a good reputation, but as Hessi already told the city is the most expensive one. Berlin universities don't have the best reputation, especially when you studie law, economics... you'll find yourself in overcrowded lecture halls (but living quality is very good). the one in Oestricht-Winkel is a private busines school and therefore should be good. But finally it depends on what you want to do later... In Germany they do not care so much about "where you come from" as long as you have good skills and interesting internships in your portfolio. If you go to France private businessschools have become a must to get better middle management jobs up to high level...


----------



## fishooX

I have read that the Munich Business School is one of the best in Germany.


----------

